
Ask HN: Is there a larger than normal amount of tech IPO's happening? - JoeCortopassi
Uber, Lyft, Slack, WeWork, GitLab, PagerDuty, Pinterest, Zoom, and the list goes on. Has anybody noticed the trend lately? What are the prevailing theories why this is happening? (e.g. cash out before crash, odd timing, etc)
======
amolo
Something else to note. Very few of these companies are making a profit. In
any case the losses are getting fatter. Lets see how it plays, we have been
here before

------
dv_dt
Cash out while the bubble is good.

